# Cyp. parviflorum v. parviflorum



## John M (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Jmoney (Jun 10, 2006)

incredible dark color and contrast!


----------



## nyorchids (Jun 11, 2006)

wow looks great!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Beautiful photo of a beautiful plant!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 11, 2006)

Does it have a very sweet scent? If so, then it may be parviflorum var. makasin. A few authorities don't recognize var. makasin as an independent variety from var. parviflorum, though. I'm a splitter, I can't help it.


----------



## John M (Jun 11, 2006)

Sorry kentuckiense; I've never smelled it. Now, it's finished blooming; so, I'll have to stick my nose into it next year.


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

Gorgeous! 
You don't often see them photographed like that, I like it John.


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 12, 2006)

Great shot John. I have been away so i will Private e-mail you today.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 17, 2006)

Beautiful. Great photo too


----------

